# Door Pox?



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

This is a first problem for me. These are birch doors from a built in cabinet. Original finish appeared to be just a clear coat of sorts. Getting these chicken pox like dots over almost every surface.. even after 2 coats of BIN and a coat of Advance. Weirdest part is that it wasn't even noticeable until the first topcoat went on.. 😳 👀 They're bright red, so it's not grease. A dye of sorts? So weird that it's only very random dots..


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

My first guess would have been dye bleed, but you mentioned they had originally just been clear coated.

Any fruit flies in your shop? Experienced something similar on a construction site and ended up being bright red fruit fly poop due to construction workers leaving food garbage in the house.

Did you notice any spalting on the birch prior to painting? Had similar mysterious bright red spots appearing when finishing spalted oak.

I’ve also seen bacteria, serratia marcescens, bleed through fresh paint resulting in reddish-orange stains.


Below is a link to an image of serratia marcesans bleeding through a freshly painted bathroom ceiling. It has a tendency to bloom when painted over with fatty acid containing paints such as alkyds and shellac, being that the fatty acids in the coatings serve as a food source for the bacteria. 
img_0673-jpg


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Any possibility of the tinting not mixed well enough?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Fruit fly poop, bacteria, tinting issues? Sheesh… I’m pretty sure the issue must be the painter.😗 😉

Seriously, the closest thing to that I ever saw was actually where the tint had super tiny dots of solid coloring that only broke down after being applied causing that to happen. It was definitely a weird occurrence and something that never happened again.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Ya, lots of great possibilities here. I'm ruling out tint, as there was no red tones in the paint. Black and yellow I believe. Pretty certain it to be under the BIN which also was Not tinted. The wood sure didn't look spalty and No fruit Flys in the shop. Here's a pic of the unit prior to paint..At least I don't think it was stained. Could be wrong. 
Update I reprimed everything with BIN and put on another coat of Advance. Will go check on it tomorrow..🙏 So weird.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Ya, lots of great possibilities here. I'm ruling out tint, as there was no red tones in the paint. Black and yellow I believe. Pretty certain it to be under the BIN which also was Not tinted. The wood sure didn't look spalty and No fruit Flys in the shop. Here's a pic of the unit prior to paint..At least I don't think it was stained. Could be wrong.
> Update I reprimed everything with BIN and put on another coat of Advance. Will go check on it tomorrow..🙏 So weird.


Wow that is bizarre... Just keep em away from all the other doors, might be contagious!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

fromthenorthwest said:


> Wow that is bizarre... Just keep em away from all the other doors, might be contagious!


Too late. They appear too all be infected. Headed to the shop now to check on results!


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Too late. They appear too all be infected. Headed to the shop now to check on results!


Hope they turn out all right.. I always hate driving to the job and not knowing what the cabinets are going to look like!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Have you tried repeating the process on a scrap wood and see if the same problem appears. That might indicate if the problem is with the cabinets or the paint. It might be worth your while to clean out your sprayer, really well and also try a fresh paint lot. Also, it might be worth contacting the paint manufacturer. I have not seen a problem like yours before.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

fromthenorthwest said:


> Hope they turn out all right.. I always hate driving to the job and not knowing what the cabinets are going to look like!


 Update. Another coat of BIN then top coat appears to have fixed it. Just a couple dots on one door that I'll hit with an artist brush. Such an odd thing. You would think that if it was stain bleeding through, it would be more shadowy rather than dots? Always something! 🤷‍♀️


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Let us know if you ever figure out what the heck happened!


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

A few years ago I was finishing a couple of thousand sq ft of wormy spalted white oak, and after returning to the job site the following day, all the boards with more advanced stages of white rot had bright red irregularly shaped rings all over them, some being the size of a baseball. It looked like someone scribbled all over them with a red Sharpie. I was never able to quite pinpoint the exact cause, although it did look more like ringworm rather than the pox, probably due to being fungal related.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Maybe ink or ink spill from the mill, could be the BIN activated it.


----------

